# Free- Cracked Gesshin 5000 splash n go



## Anton

Damaged in shipping, fairly clean cut. Not even sure if someone could get some use out of it.

Before it goes to waste, putting it up for free pick up, or I'll ship if you pay USPS.

I'm in Venice/Santa Monica area


----------



## El Pescador

I'll take it.


----------



## JBroida

Was that new? Did it come that way from me?


----------



## Anton

JBroida said:


> Was that new? Did it come that way from me?



No sir, it cracked in resale stage coming from NY. You can sleep easy now


----------



## El Pescador

Thanks Anton. It will be put to good use.


----------

